# Anyone using an Edelbrock carb on a Pontiac intake?



## Edelbroke (Jan 31, 2010)

i'm wondering how my engine will run with an Edelbrock carb on my pontiac 400. It had a quadrajet. I found deal on an almost new edelbrock on craigslist, brought it home and shouldve looked at the bottoms of both carbs before I bought the new one. I bought a 1 inch spacer with holes that match the bottom of the Edelbrock so the bottom butterflies can open. (without the spacer they hit the intake) I'm not quite ready to run this engine, just wondering if anybody has done this before. Thank you


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

should work fine as long as you dont have hood clearance problems.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Sometimes the larger primaries on the Carter(edelbrock) will produce a stumble off idle.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Edelbroke said:


> i'm wondering how my engine will run with an Edelbrock carb on my pontiac 400. It had a quadrajet. I found deal on an almost new edelbrock on craigslist, brought it home and shouldve looked at the bottoms of both carbs before I bought the new one. I bought a 1 inch spacer with holes that match the bottom of the Edelbrock so the bottom butterflies can open. (without the spacer they hit the intake) I'm not quite ready to run this engine, just wondering if anybody has done this before. Thank you



I have an Edelbrock carb on my 1967 400 and it works fine and I have no hood clearance issues. Unfortunately, my Quadrajet was beyond repair. The Edelbrock works well and the car starts even after sitting for a long time. Good luck.


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

*Edelbrock carb on 462*

I am putting a 800 cfm Edelbrock carb on my 462 that is around 500+ hp. I had a 850 Demon on it before, but it was always running to rich all of the time and was hard to start and you had to let the car run for about 15 minutes to warm it up enough for it run okay, becaues it did not have a choke. So we are going to try the Edelbrock to make it more streetable. I will let everyone know how it works. It will be interesting, because I hardly see anyone using this card on a high hp engine and I could not find that much information about it for this type of engine.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

you will be happy with it. you will only see the advantage of the demon on the dyno at WOT.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I have one on a 350 in my Camaro and it's changed my mind about the old Carter design. It starts well and has instant response to throttle input.


----------

